# [fbsplash] Comment avoir un splash animé (resolu)

## Farnsworth

Bonjour,

J'ai tente une install de splashutils et splash-themes-livecd-2007.0, mais je n'arrive a avoir, soit que le bandeau gentoo avec les logs du boot en dessous (verbose), soit le meme splash que sur le livecd mais fixe (silent/quiet/console=tty1).

J'ai vu dans /etc/splash/livecd-2007.0 qu'il y avait des icones et plein de trucs qui, je pense, servent a derouler "l'animation" au boot.

comment puis je construire un splash qui contienne tout ca?

Pour info j'ai fait mon splash de cette maniere:

```
splash_geninitramfs -v -g /boot/fbsplash-livecd2007-1280x1024 -r 1280x1024 livecd-2007.0
```

Splashutils est emerge avec les flags suivants: -hardened png truetype mng gpm

Nul part je n'ai trouve comment construire le splash pour le livecd, quelqu'un sait comment le faire?

Pour ces manips j'ai suivi ce howto: http://fr.gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_fbsplash et son equivalent en anglais.

Merci d'avance,

Max

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

Tu peut poster ton /boot/grub/grub.conf ?

Chez moi : 

```

title=Gentoo Linux

        root (hd0,0)

        kernel /vmlinuz root=/dev/sda2 video=vesafb:mtrr:3,ywrap,1600x1200-32@77 console=tty1 splash=verbose,theme:livecd-2007.0 quiet

        initrd /fbsplash-livecd-2007.0-1600x1200

```

----------

## Farnsworth

La non, mais ce soir oui, mais normalement il est bon (enfin en tout cas au sens du howto que j'ai suivi).

Il ressemble tres tres fortement au tien (si ce n'est pas le meme sans le :3 pour mtrr et la resolution (d'ailleurs a ce propos vesafb ne prends jamais la frequence que je lui soumet, il reste a 60Hz en permanence)).

En fait quand je regarde dans le splash genere par splash_geninitramfs (gzip -dc splashxxx | cpio --list), je ne vois pas grand chose si ce n'est l'image principale et la font, il n'y a pas de fichier mng ni d'icone (je le posterai ce soir aussi).

----------

## Farnsworth

alors voici ma conf de grub pour le noyal en question, mais y a pas de raison que ca vienne de la vu que fbsplash marche bien:

```
# 2.6.22-r5 avec splash

title  Gentoo-2.6.22-r5-splash

root (hd0,1)

kernel /kernel-2.6.22-r5-splash root=/dev/hda3 splash=verbose,theme:livecd-2007.0 video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr,1280x1024-32@85

#kernel /kernel-2.6.22-r5-splash root=/dev/hda3 quiet console=tty1 splash=silent,theme:livecd-2007.0 video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr,1280x1024-32@85

initrd (hd0,1)/boot/fbsplash-livecd-2007.0-1280x1024
```

il y a le mode verbose (non commente) et le silent (commente).

maintenant a mon avis la partie plus interessante:

```
waha boot # gzip -dc fbsplash-livecd-2007.0-1280x1024 | cpio --list

.

lib

lib/splash

lib/splash/proc

lib/splash/sys

root

etc

etc/splash

etc/splash/livecd-2007.0

etc/splash/livecd-2007.0/images

etc/splash/livecd-2007.0/images/verbose-1280x1024.png

etc/splash/livecd-2007.0/images/overlay-1024.png

etc/splash/livecd-2007.0/images/background-1280x1024.png

etc/splash/livecd-2007.0/Vera.ttf

etc/splash/livecd-2007.0/1280x1024.cfg

sbin

sbin/splash_helper

dev

dev/vc

dev/misc

dev/fb

dev/console

dev/null

1458 blocks
```

Je ne vois pas grand chose la dedans qui pourrait me faire une quelconque animation, comment vous construisez vos fbsplash pour ceux qui ont une animation au boot?

Merci,

++

----------

## jerep6

 *Farnsworth wrote:*   

> Je n'arrive a avoir, soit que le bandeau gentoo avec les logs du boot en dessous (verbose), soit le meme splash que sur le livecd mais fixe (silent/quiet/console=tty1).

 

Je parie que tu as la dernière version de splashutils soit la media-gfx/splashutils-1.5. La configuration a changée.  Renommage des fichiers de script et de configuration /etc/init.d/splash et /etc/conf.d/splash en /etc/init.d/fbcondecor et /etc/conf.d/fbcondecor. J'ai eu le même problème que toi c'est à dire que l'on voit l'image du splash mais la barre de progression n'avance pas.

Emerge la version media-gfx/splashutils-1.4.3 ça devrait régler ton problème.

----------

## Farnsworth

euh, il faut rajouter splash a quel runlevel pour avoir les animations?   :Embarassed:   (en fait je l'ai pas fait, j'avais teste uniquement pour le mode verbose et tout ce que ca changeait c'etait le fait que les tty de 1 a 6 avaient le splash, mais j'ai pas du essayer de booter avec en silent).

mais /etc/init.d/splash est execute juste avant xdm, c'est pas lui qui va me detailler le boot, si?

edit: pardon, j'ai oublie de signaler, j'ai bien la version 1.4.2, la derniere stable x86, avec /etc/init.d/splash et tout ce qu'il faut ou il faut  :Wink: 

reedit: bon bon bon... je l'ai ajoute au boot et comme je le pensais ca n'a rien change, vous avez quoi dans votre splash_image les gens?

moi je reste en permanence sur l'image fixe avec "initializing kernel" ou un truc dans le genre et hop, j'arrive sur gdm direct.

----------

## YetiBarBar

Salut !

Chez moi ça marche avec :

```
title Gentoo Linux - 2.6.22

kernel /kernel2.6.22 root=/dev/hda4 splash=silent,theme:livecd-2007.0 video=vesa:ywrap,mtrr vga=791 CONSOLE=/dev/tty1

initrd (hd0,1)/fbsplash-2.6.22
```

(fbsplash-2.6.22 étant le nom de mon intrd et j'utilise vesa (pas de vesa-tng sur amd64)

Pour que ça marche (et que ça reste pas sur Initialising the kernel ...), j'ai du :

```
rc-update add fbcondecor boot
```

 (j'utilise splashutil > 1.5)

Ca marchait avec la 1.4... avec un truc similaire :

```
rc-update add splash boot
```

J'ai un peu plus de fichier que toi dans mon initrd mais apparement j'en avais beaucoup moins avec la version 1.4 (d'après l'initrd qu'il me reste)

----------

## Farnsworth

allez zou, je tente un upgrade vers la 1.5 alors...

edit: Bon, je viend d'installer la 1.5 et de regenerer l'initrd, et j'ai toujours la meme chose dedans... je tente un boot

----------

## Farnsworth

Bon ben toujours la meme chose, je penche de plus en plus pour un probleme lors de la generation de mon initrd, je trouve qu'il n'y a vraiment pas grand chose dedans, comment tu le generes?

----------

## Farnsworth

Bon, probleme enfin resolu!

En fait il suffisait de creer /dev/tty1, il me jetais au boot mais comme j'avais le splash screen je ne le voyais pas, en plus de ca le message n'est pas loggue dans les logs, je l'ai vu par chance...

bref, j'ai relu le howto en anglais et j'y ai trouve la soluce:

```
mkdir /temp

mount --bind / /temp 

mknod /temp/dev/tty1 c 4 1 

umount /temp

rmdir /temp
```

ici: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_fbsplash#Error_Message_.22The_file_system_mounted_in_.2F_doesn.27t_contain_the_.2Fdev.2Ftty1.22

maintenant j'ai bien la barre de progression et les icones, nickel, je vais repasser en x86 pour splashutils mais ca devrait pas poser de probleme.

Merci bien pour vos aides!

++

Moi

----------

## YetiBarBar

Effectivement, j'ai ce truc :

 *Quote:*   

> CONSOLE=/dev/tty1

  que j'avais ajouté à la fin de la ligne du chargement de mon noyau à l'époque où je cherchais à faire fonctionner les framebuffer (j'avais même pas de /dev/fb0 ...) qui doit correspondre à la manip que tu fais

----------

## Farnsworth

j'ai aussi cette option, ca veut dire qu'il doit envoyer les logs du demarrage sur tty1.

seulement au moment ou splash cherche a acceder a /dev/tty1 il n'existe pas encore (chez moi en tout cas, c'est peut-etre du a une machine plus lente ou des options kernel ou je ne sais quelle conf, udev n'a pas encore rempli /dev au moment ou splash s'execute et du coup la manip consiste a le creer a la main, comme ca il existera a coup sur).

mais c'est piegeux comme truc, ca ne se voit pas sauf a l'arret de la machine, mais je n'y avais pas prete attention vu que je les avais a l'arret et que je ne le trouvais pas dans les logs de boot.

sinon j'ai descendu splashutils en stable et c'est tout pareil, nickel chrome  :Wink: 

----------

